# What is the difference between Artanium and Sublijet Ink?



## oggcouple (Feb 1, 2009)

What is the difference between Artanium and Sublijet inks?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Artainium is cheaper (only pricewise) Both made by sawgrass.


----------



## atargino (Feb 5, 2009)

Artanium and SubliM booth is same price.
the color gamut of SubliM is a little different that the color gamut of Artainium


----------



## jfrederi (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone using the Sublijet-R gel ink? I'm considering the Ricoh GX7000...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

We have tested it and have found really good results


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been for two weeks... I attached a picture of plaque we did for an order today. No problems at all.


----------



## matuh (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not know anything about inks yet. 

Is this any good: 500ml Sublimation Ink-Best Sublimation from China
?


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

jfrederi said:


> Anyone using the Sublijet-R gel ink? I'm considering the Ricoh GX7000...


 I'm ordering it on Monday it must be popular everybody is sold out. I saw it at the Iss in Long Beach.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

I will be getting the GX5050N this month. I don't really do large items and Conde is running a special on it this month.


----------

